# DINPUT8.dll error on games



## voovode (Jan 10, 2008)

Hello guys.

Yesterday i tried installing Harry Potter Order of the Phoenix on a Windows Vista Home Premium machine...
The common error was that there wasnt found DINPUT8.dll.

Anyone knows why this happens? I've seen it so many times.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey mate,

You could try reinstalling using comparability mode.

Cheers,
Redeye


----------



## tsujp (Mar 2, 2008)

DINPUT8.dll is associated with Microsofts DirectX.

I suggest reinstalling and/or upgrading to the latest version of DirectX here

If that fails you should also try updating your graphics card drivers to the latest version.

NVIDIA
ATI

If both the above fail you can restore missing files from the DirectX packages via this website: here


----------



## voovode (Jan 10, 2008)

Thank you, i haven't realised....


----------

